# Help with a slow fizz bath bomb recipe



## vintagerose (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi! I have a question about bath bombs. Mine fizz out very fast and am wonderIng if any of you may know what I could use more or less of to get a slower fizz? My dry mix is 1 cup baking soda, 1/2 cup each of citric acid, cornstarch and Epsom salt for the dry mix, every other property is perfect, just the fast fizz that I don't like. Any advice welcome!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 2, 2016)

Have you ever tried using oils in your recipe? Mine take a long time with 5-8% mango/cocoa/shea butter added.


----------



## vintagerose (Dec 2, 2016)

I use 4 tsp of coconut oil and colour for the wet mix


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 2, 2016)

The 2:1 baking soda to citric acid ratio is pretty standard for bombs but some folks use a 1:1 ratio for colored embeds so they will fizz faster and shoot out colors from the center of the bomb.  I've heard that adding SLSA will create some foam and also slow down the fizz but I haven't tried it yet . . . I have much better luck with bubble bars than bath bombs.


----------



## vintagerose (Dec 2, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> The 2:1 baking soda to citric acid ratio is pretty standard for bombs but some folks use a 1:1 ratio for colored embeds so they will fizz faster and shoot out colors from the center of the bomb.  I've heard that adding SLSA will create some foam and also slow down the fizz but I haven't tried it yet . . . I have much better luck with bubble bars than bath bombs.





Yeah in my experience the ones I've used with slsa have fizzed slower. Perhaps I will give that a try.


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine also fizz out fairly fast, but the ones my hubby presses are so much more solid and compact that they take much longer to fizz.  I just embrace the fizz!  I save my slsa for my bubble bath, waaaay too expensive for me to use in anything else!


----------



## peach (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi!

If you want your bath bombs two fizz longer don't use a 2:1 ratio of citric acid to baking soda. Use maybe a 1:4, or 1:3.

Try:

1 Cup baking soda
1/4 cup Citric acid
a tablespoon or so of oil
couple spritz's of water

in my experience adding salts makes the bath bombs fizz faster. Make it without salts first, than add the salts and test the time for both batches.


----------



## JustAMommie (Jul 26, 2018)

peach said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you want your bath bombs two fizz longer don't use a 2:1 ratio of citric acid to baking soda. Use maybe a 1:4, or 1:3.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing this!  My hubby would like if my bombs lasted longer.  I'm going to give this a shot!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 26, 2018)

peach said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you want your bath bombs two fizz longer don't use a 2:1 ratio of citric acid to baking soda. Use maybe a 1:4, or 1:3.
> 
> ...



I think you mean Baking soda to citric acid- ?


----------

